
The Story Behind GetColeman.com, One of the Cleverest Copywriter Websites Ever - olb
http://www.adweek.com/creativity/this-copywriters-clever-self-promo-site-goes-from-soft-sell-to-hard-sell-in-seconds/
======
olb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14013996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14013996)

